# If you could be any other type, which one would it be?



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

You heard me


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah baby! First!  I want to be an INTJ. They're just so badass. I make no secret of this desire.


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

Setsuna said:


> Yeah baby! First!  I want to be an INTJ. They're just so badass. I make no secret of this desire.


What's your original type?


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I think I've toyed around with the idea of being ENTJ or ENFP. To be honest, I would pick ENFP. With a more dominant Fi, I might finally be able to really understand Fi-dom/aux users! That would be glorious, because most of the people I found myself somewhat attracted to were INFPs. Actually, half the people I dated were INFP when tested. I tend to get into some sort of argument with every SF I know from the start; with an NF, it takes time, but it tends to happen - and it's pretty damn intense. So just a little more understanding of them and the way their mind functions would be great... and it would be very helpful to be a natural Fi myself. :blushed:


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I wouldn't change my type! But if I had the chance to try them all temporarily, I would. (That'd be strange...)


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

It would be pretty exciting to see the world like an *ESTP*.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd either be an ESTP or an ENTJ. I like being an ENTP way too much to want a change, though. :wink:


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I would be ENTJ. My uncle is ENTJ and I'm like WTF when I see all of his success and the things he's done.. and his cars. He is an executive of some company. Or is that stereotyping ENTJs?


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

ESFP so that I could see what the shit is going on in their brains.


----------



## Lightlilly (Mar 31, 2012)

ENTJ
It would be a relief from the internal problems I seem to have as an INFJ

(or so I think it would....I'm not saying ENTJs don't have them)


----------



## aravis (Apr 2, 2012)

INTP

I almost picked INTJ but I really love my go with the flow Perceiving self. I would LOVE to carry a world around in my brain with the I and be able to make decisions with logic! Heehee. But then I'd want to go back to being an ENFP cause it's kind of the best.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2012)

I would choose INTJ. I wouldn't mind it had I been born as one. ^^


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd never change my type, but it'd be cool to be an INTJ or ENFP for a day.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm fond of being an INFP, but I'd enjoy being an ENFP every once in a while.


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 24, 2012)

Frankly, I'd prefer to be an INTJ over INTP.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

i picked ISTJ because they can be satisfied with what i currently consider mundane tasks (IE a vast majority of everything)


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ENTP all the way. I wonder what it's like to have Ne-Ti instead of Ni-Te as my lead processes. XD


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I would like to experience being an E... so I would go with ENTJ.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I wouldn't change my type.


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

You won't be able to see the other personality types, you wont be able to try them on, they will be your self, you as an individual will be that type, and you will be bound to that personality and won't be able to introspect with your original personality's point of view. If you're a hedonist the clear choice is ESFP, but your vice is restricted to your type, so reasonably speaking, no one should want to change their type, everyone should love exactly what they are. Those who long to be something else don't understand themselves as of yet, this is supposed to be for those who UNWILLINGLY choose another type. If you WANT to be some other type, that means you haven't been here long enough.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ENTJ. :blushed: I wish I could develop Te.


----------



## Hjordis (Feb 2, 2013)

Istj.


----------



## Antichrist (Apr 6, 2012)

Can't believe how hard I laughed when I looked over all the sensory types. 

ENTJ. The ultimate powerhouse in intellectualism, relative to INTJs.


----------



## neocultures (Jun 14, 2013)

Entj


----------



## matoki (Jun 18, 2013)

Being an ENFP looks fun, it's like being INFP without all this social awkwardness.


----------



## imanonmd (May 9, 2013)

INFJ here I'm amazed at how many people wish to be ENFP. maybe because they seem so charming and carefree most of the time.. I wish I were an ENTJ though. Te doms seem so confident and they're the ones who actually get to rule the world.


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

ISTP. Most badass type.


----------



## Red_Setting_Sun (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd like to be an ENTP. I often feel that they're able to say all the things I want to scream out, but don't dare to, among other things.

Or an ENTJ enneatype 9. That sounds seriously chill.


----------



## rainbowsreign (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm very happy with being an ENFP, but if I had to choose one, it would probably be the ISTJ. I'd want to see things from the perspective of my polar opposite.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

I kinda zoned out while still doing what I was doing, so I mindlessly picked my actual type. So...subtract one from ENTP, I suppose...


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

ENFJ, with Enneagram tritype 2w3>7w6>9w1. I would be sociable, likeable and professional, but still have the artistic perceptiveness and idealism of an NF type.


----------



## ATLeow (Jun 2, 2013)

ENFJ. Like me except they go outside, are organised and are generally awesome.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

The only correlation appears to be the majority wanting to be iNtuiting. I think Ns are described in a really favoring way, which causes a bias.


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

TwistedM said:


> INTJ. Not giving a flying fk about not my own bussiness is my life goal/dream.


Being compassionate is not a bad thing.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

ESTP.
Se doms have an easier time translating thought into action. I think that's where a lot of the stereotypes come from...impulsive, sensation-seeking, no foresight.
They can deal with situation at hand AS IS. What is right in front of me? They can make decisions off of that pretty easily (instead of waffling through all the possibilities). 
When they get an idea, they can make it a reality quite fast using whatever they CURRENTLY have around them. Ex: Sometimes that's people (influence, persuasion), vibe (what's the mood of the room?), even their bodies ("following up physical impulses").
Maybe I glamorize Se, but in some ways, they really are true listeners. 
They tune in to the world around them and affect change.

ESFP is kinda cool too. Same reasons as above. I rather like Fe/Ti, but Fi is so alien to me...maybe it would be interesting.


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> The only correlation appears to be the majority wanting to be iNtuiting. I think Ns are described in a really favoring way, which causes a bias.


Definitely. Especially the INTJ type, dubbed the 'Mastermind' sounds overly attractive, and we are portrayed as excessively confident, and almost superior. This is why there are so many mistypes on this forum, because so many unconfident and insecure people define themselves by MBTI. So you get too many people claiming to be INTJs, and INTJs being seen as douche-bags because of the insecure mistyped people's desire to perpetuate individualistic, but arguably negative INTJ stereotypes


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm INFJ and I think I'd choose ENTJ. I love Ni so I wouldn't want to part with it, but I really admire Te. I actually don't understand why my Te isn't better developed (at least according to tests and such) because I rely pretty heavily on external/objective facts and logic for decision-making.

My favorite kind of people to be around are usually INxP and INxJ but if I could choose, I would want to be an Extraverted Thinker myself.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Naz1997 said:


> Being compassionate is not a bad thing.


But being overly compassionate can lead to personal problems. Uhm, to think of, maybe the balance between is needed?


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

TwistedM said:


> But being overly compassionate can lead to personal problems. Uhm, to think of, maybe the balance between is needed?


Yes, being overly compassionate can lead to people manipulating you. If you see this as a problem, try to think the problem through and consider the person who asked you for help's authenticity.


----------



## Arboris (Jun 23, 2013)

ENFJ. I always find myself admiring the way my ENFJ friend simply connect with people. I'm definitely very interested in other people, but usually too shy to approach them :sad:


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

hmm, ESFP, ENFP, ESTP
but hey i like my type so...yeah


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

ENTJ definitely.


----------



## Visby (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm quite comfortable with being an INFP. However, I have this uncontrollable desire of either meeting, or being an ESFJ. It seems like a caring type to me.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

ENTJ, Napoleon is my idol. sometimes.


----------



## MadRabbit (Feb 7, 2013)

Interesting to see how there is not one single prefered type! I'm quite happy with being an INFP but I'd love to get into the head of an INTJ for a week or so...


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Morrissey said:


> ENFP for sure


Eh...it's not all it's cut out to be.  

ISFP would be cool.


----------



## b_h (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh how I wish I was the polar opposite of my supposed type.


----------



## earthtopaige (May 12, 2013)

I like how nobody wants to be an ISFJ haha


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I wouldn't change much about myself; I like being imaginative, creative, and introspective. However, I don't like being so emotional, so I'd be an INTP.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

INFP - I could understand my own feelings... heck, I could know what my own feelings are in the first place. My standards would all be internal, I would have no pull from the crowd, I'd still be an Ntuitive... Seems pretty cool to me.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I would like to try being an ENTJ. Be extroverted and not cling to the edge of parties and live so much in my own head, and to think instead of feel...well...everything. I'm an INFJ and I can just walk by someone who I can tell is sad and their sadness (or my perception of it anyway) washes over me. I'd love to have my focus be on achievement instead of always feeling other's pain and wanting to help them. It's exhausting!


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

*New category: INFJ DELUXE! :kitteh:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ISTP might be interesting. But I wouldn't want to stray too far from STP. I like it too much.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

ESTP...want to be able to do more think less


----------



## Amore (Mar 10, 2013)

Ntuitive said:


> I would be ENTJ. My uncle is ENTJ and I'm like WTF when I see all of his success and the things he's done.. and his cars. He is an executive of some company. Or is that stereotyping ENTJs?


Was thinking of the same thing...


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe an Se dominant type like ESTP. Society (sports, reality shows, market speculating, 24/7 news cycle, etc.) is created by and for Se dominants. So much envy in this thread, though. :kitteh:


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

Would LOVE LOVE LOVE to be an ENFJ!!! They are just the nicest people and the greatest people-pleaser! This means that they know how to make people do whatever they want  :laughing: But being an INFJ is also awesome! I get to be my eccentric self with my crazy ideas :wink:


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

imanonmd said:


> I'm amazed at how many people wish to be ENFP.


I'm not.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

PandaBear said:


> Would LOVE LOVE LOVE to be an ENFJ!!! They are just the nicest people and the greatest people-pleaser! This means that they know how to make people do whatever they want  :laughing: But being an INFJ is also awesome! I get to be my eccentric self with my crazy ideas :wink:


I agree ENFJs can be great.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

EXTP. I already think I have some ESTP traits, or at least desires. I voted ENTP because I like my Ne.


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

ESTP. It'd be nice to have the energy to do all the things I only think about doing now.


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

INFJ so I can create beautiful art, read you like a book and wrap you around my little finger.


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

Definitely an ENFP


----------

